# Canada PR NOC code for Lawyer



## aps3166 (Jul 15, 2018)

Can someone please guide me about the applicable NOC for my profile and experience in Contracts management. 
I am a lawyer working in LPO in India, which deal with contract management on various CLMs for the past 2+ years and previous to that I was working with another LPO which deals in E-discovery/Document review.

So which NOC will apply to my job exp. Responses will be much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You do know, I assume, that you cannot practice law in Canada without permission from the Law Society of the Province in which you intend to practice.


----------



## aps3166 (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes I agree, I would need additional permission there.
But my current job in India is in LPO where Im working as contract manager doing Legal Document/Contracts review. So which NOC will applicable to my profile.
4112 - Lawyers and Quebec notaries
1242 - Legal administrative assistants


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aps3166 said:


> Yes I agree, I would need additional permission there.
> But my current job in India is in LPO where Im working as contract manager doing Legal Document/Contracts review. So which NOC will applicable to my profile.
> 4112 - Lawyers and Quebec notaries
> 1242 - Legal administrative assistants


Well if you’re presently a qualified lawyer I would go with NOC 4112.


----------



## aps3166 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks. I am a lawyer, however, I do not perform the responsibilities of going to courts and cross examination. I do review the contractual agreements of various parties. In this case, do the same code applies?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aps3166 said:


> Thanks. I am a lawyer, however, I do not perform the responsibilities of going to courts and cross examination. I do review the contractual agreements of various parties. In this case, do the same code applies?


I would think so if you’re performing as a qualified lawyer.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at the task description of the NOC code. Which one is closest to what you do?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aps3166 said:


> Yes I agree, I would need additional permission there.
> But my current job in India is in LPO where Im working as contract manager doing Legal Document/Contracts review. So which NOC will applicable to my profile.
> 4112 - Lawyers and Quebec notaries
> 1242 - Legal administrative assistants



You're a lawyer and you can't figure that out? Seriously????


----------

